
VLC has showstopping bugs unfixed for 10 years - Sadkov
https://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=66877
======
mtmail
"These are newbie bugs, but VLC is a free software and was likely designed by
students or non-audio engineers hobby people, like system administrators."

A very off-putting argument. Give the authors the benefit of doubt they know
what they're doing. Firefox has 15 year old issues open. So what. It's build
by volunteers in their free time. They owe you nothing. Find a software that
better fits your needs if VLC doesn't work for your use case.

------
brodouevencode
Is this the new thing we're doing on HN now? Outing old crusty bugs of popular
projects (see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21910391](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21910391))?

